# Chen Sheng Planer



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Hey all,

Just wondering If any of you out there have had any experience with Chen Sheng machinery? I have a chance to buy a used Chen Sheng Planer - Model # LS-24A (24") and wanted to get some feedback first as I've never dealt (or heard) with it before. 

Many Thanks
Redrox


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheng Sheng tools are generic Taiwan stuff like Harbor Freight. Do not pay more than $100.00 for it.


----------

